# bjhf



## bjhf (Jun 2, 2013)

i have a scamper kodiak , 2002...  the model # on the key tag say's it's a  190.and i haven't any information on it, there is no manual or instructions.

can any one tell me how i can get this information ...I have looked on the internet and ck'd with a couple r v  places and i'm getting "no where"it weighs 3100 lbs. and is 19 ft long...and two axels, with two tires on each axel....also two ends that open out into beds (front and rear)stove top micro wave toilet shower and sink  in bathroom....table and seats that converts top bed ,refridgerator, heater, and air conditioner.... i love it i just need a manual to know more about it!!!!!


----------



## vanole (Jun 2, 2013)

bjhf,

Not sure if the info you need may be here   http://www.kodiak-rv.com/index.php?p=24#tab3  in the archived info tab.

BTW welcome

V/R
Jeff


----------

